# URGENT odd problem..



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Go to the AMD sponsors section and click on the

AMD store live thread..

You get a login prompt..

"Connect to nacho.princeton.edu "

:?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The image *YOU* linked to is behind a secure environment, hence the login!!!!

Nothing to do with the forum - ironically it's your fault the messge appears! :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha !

I shall rectum fy the situation Kev

Cheers

JS


----------

